
The Coronavirus Is the Worst Intelligence Failure in U.S. History - MintChocoisEw
https://foreignpolicy.com/2020/03/25/coronavirus-worst-intelligence-failure-us-history-covid-19/
======
ebcode
Well, the _intelligence_ was there, but the President was not. I think the
author's point is that the covid-19 outbreak is the worst _presidential_
failure in U.S. History. But FP is probably not capable of publishing that
headline.

------
ksk
Have other governments handled it any better though? Seems like most developed
countries got screwed, despite having ample lead time from China..

------
s_y_n_t_a_x
Of course no mention of the Feb 3rd travel ban.

~~~
blackrock
The travel ban bought you time.

But you had to go into lockdown, and shut down the borders everywhere. This is
what Trump failed to do.

The virus actually came in from Europe. And when they finally shut down travel
from Europe, and everyone immediately flocked home, then this caused the east
coast to explode in infected cases.

And New York was just a Petri dish, that the virus was incubating there for
weeks.

~~~
s_y_n_t_a_x
The problem is the impossible standard. Every government was caught off-guard.
South Korea handled it the best, but they have the preparation from the worry
about chemical warfare from the North.

There is no precedent for stopping the economy for a virus, we didn't do that
for Swine Flu or any other pandemic.

I'm glad this is the new standard, but lets not pretend it's always been.

